
Command-Line Tip: Put Down the Pipe - blakesterz
https://www.linuxjournal.com/content/put-down-pipe
======
j0057
The `find ... | echo` and `find ... | rm` counter-examples are not right;
neither `echo` nor `rm` read their arguments from stdin.

